# Ball Park Removal Cost - UK to Algarve



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello Portugal ExPats

My wife and I are just about to sign the promissory contract for a property near Aljezur... so its a somewhat exciting and scary at the same time. I'm now looking at planning the logistics of the move to come and join you all.

Would anyone be willing to share the their ball park removal costs from UK to Algarve please?

Remember I'm simply talking *ball park *to the nearest £1k - I know it will ultimately depend on how big a load and where exactly in the UK and where exactly in the Algarve etc.

The reason I ask is that I just received a quote from a local company for £13.2k for 1,500 cubic ft, from Edinburgh area to Aljezur area, which was quite a shock!

I'm really just looking for a budget sense check here - so a great answer would maybe look like :

London area to Lagos - 1000 cubic ft - £x,000 - name removal company used
(if naming names is frowned upon in the thread then perhaps a PM to me instead)

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

OK so this is going to be quite difficult to answer. let me explain.
Are you packing yourself?
What about insurance?
What type of load do you want, containerised? palleted? boxed?
High value items?
Chemicals, fuels, etc included or not?

Looking at your numbers then it is at about 120 sq.metres so you need to talk to a few companies at that volume and see what they have to offer.
We had a full pack service plus delivery for our goods some 6 years ago and it worked out at about £375 per metre if I recall correctly.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Rob - thanks for your response.

In terms of a ballpark view - we can keep it really simply and assume no insurance, no chemicals, no firearms, standard packing (i.e. we pack personal/incidentals and the removal guys pack beds, tables etc)

The things you mention will be incremental on the biggest basic cost, which would be for 3 men, a big truck, ferry costs and say 8 days of their time - i'm trying to calibrate if I need to be budgeting for £5k, £10k, or £15k.

The costs are volume based - so its cubic metres or cubic feet we need to work in
And 1 cubic metre = 1 cubic foot/35.315
So 1,500cubic feet /35.315 = 42.47 cubic meters
At £375 per cubic metre that would be = 42.7 * £375 =£15.9k

Which is even more than my first quote of £13.2k - so if my sums are correct then we are the high end !
Unfortunately !!!


Anyone else got a view to share please?

Thanks again Rob


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I think you need to ask several companies that/who do this for their living, easy to do and there seem to be loads willing to quote on yon interwebs such as https://www.shiply.com ,. We shipped several years ago but prices have changed and there are so many variables and did not use the route you are proposing and used part loads (shared containers).


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Another one you might contact is Van Man Bill. I'd like to know how you get on if you use him.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

We moved from Devon to Lagos in October 2013. Cost was £110 plus VAT per cubic meter.


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

*Ball Park Cost*



mpl379 said:


> We moved from Devon to Lagos in October 2013. Cost was £110 plus VAT per cubic meter.


Thank you for sharing your cost and after getting some more quotes I can confirm the same ball park cost of £110 per cubic meter + VAT (ie £132 per cubic metre)

Obviously there are cheaper ways - part loads or man with a van etc, but the objective was to get a ball park cost for budget planning.

We are moving from a 4 bedroom uk property and doing a bit of a downsize on the way so I am estimating about 30 cubic metres ( approx 1000 cubic feet) of stuff and a cost of approx £4K (inc VAT)


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Knollbrow said:


> Thank you for sharing your cost and after getting some more quotes I can confirm the same ball park cost of £110 per cubic meter + VAT (ie £132 per cubic metre)
> 
> Obviously there are cheaper ways - part loads or man with a van etc, but the objective was to get a ball park cost for budget planning.
> 
> We are moving from a 4 bedroom uk property and doing a bit of a downsize on the way so I am estimating about 30 cubic metres ( approx 1000 cubic feet) of stuff and a cost of approx £4K (inc VAT)


No problem, pleased to help. We sold a fair amount of furniture with our 4 bed house in Devon and ended up with 13 cubic metres, large lorry, 3 men and a kitchen packing service (£50 extra). Collection was on a friday and delivered to Lagos about a week later. Very good service but they did lose a chest of drawers for a couple of weeks! Good luck with your move.


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

So ... now I’ve moved and happily settled in the Alentejo near to Zambujeira do Mar, and I thought it worthwhile to share my removal experience- I chose Algarve Removals after much research and I am pleased with the outcome- here are the words I provided for trust pilot - the cost was £132 inc VAT per cubic metre - we packed our smaller personal items and the company wrapped/package/loaded our furniture.

I just wanted to feedback to you my comments on your Fantastic Service!
My reference number is 57037
Moving from Scotland to the Alentejo - August 2018

I was worried that moving our things from central Scotland to the Alentejo would be complicated and tedious to organise.
My actual experience was that your team made it simple, straightforward and worry free.

Your UK based team arrived at our house at exactly the agreed time. Fortunately for me, you were experienced enough to know that, like many customers , I would under estimate the volume of things to be moved and therefore you brought sufficient capacity to accommodate. I’m embarrassed to admit we needed double my initial estimate ! (I blame my wife’s shoes and clothes!)

The guys worked tirelessly for the whole day, wrapping our furniture in bubble wrap and blankets- never under estimate the effort involved here- it is hard work !

With our things safely wrapped and loaded, we were kept fully updated on its progress to Portugal.
We closed the legals on our new property on Thursday afternoon and our stuff was delivered first thing on Friday morning.
How good was that - Perfect !

Your Portugal based team were fantastic- nothing was too much trouble, they were super friendly and they spoke perfect english.
Again they worked tirelessly in the 30C heat until early afternoon- unloading, unwrapping and taking away the packing materials.
I honestly cannot fault the service. You must recognise the contribution of these guys at your next team meeting- they were a credit to your business.

We had one Ikea bed frame that got slightly damaged in the move (that’s more because it’s not really that robust in the first place) - this taken away and was fixed good as new by you carpenter and delivered back again - what more can you ask for?

I researched for ages on finding the right company to do our move and Algarve Removals came out top of my list, for both service quality and value for money - I am so pleased with myself for choosing wisely!

For other customers considering a similar move... please do not be tempted by the plethora of a “ man and a van” type services available on the web, thinking it will be cheaper - I investigated at length and it won’t be cheaper by much, but you will regret forever the hassle you will face in making that choice.

Mainly you will worry that your stuff will get there safely, and the insurance situation looks ropey - good luck if you have to claim, and most importantly they will need LOTS of your help to load and unload - and because they are not properly trained to wrap and load things, your stuff WILL get damaged, lost or abused.

Choose wisely and make your move a memorable, successful and exciting event - choose Algarve Removals.
A big thank you to everyone at Algarve Removals involved in our move, you have made our new house our new home - that’s a great feeling.

Russell & Valerie Brodie

https://uk.trustpilot.com/submitted/review?correlationid=ae70877e-cd09-4e72-8495-6b8c35b52d08


----------

